
Machine Zone Having Players Revolt? - cindyb
Machine Zone&#x27;s popular game, &quot;Game of War&quot; has upset players so much that players have started a boycott against them.<p>What does a company have to do that upsets players so much that they cease to spend, after previously spending over $500k?<p>The answer?<p>- Have a game that has terrible lag<p>- Have terrible customer service<p>- Create a feature release that accounts that have spent $50K+ become obsolete with in a month.<p>Is this the new attitude&#x2F;future of mobile gaming?<p>Also, with the terrible lag and customer service, how will this affect the CEO of Machine Zone&#x27;s future in helping New Zealand with the transportation.  If his technology can&#x27;t fix lag in a mobile game, how will it hold up with a country&#x27;s public transit system?<p>If anyone plays Game of War, what are your thoughts and feelings on what is going on?  Leave a comment below.
======
sassypants007
I read once that GoW was so successful because in the beginning it took
strategy and networking to succeed, and that brought in a different customer
base than most gaming platforms. Business professionals, high earners,
military veterans. The problem with having those folks as a customer base is
they expect to be treated like intelligent individuals, which Mz refuses to
do. The requests being made are basic, fundamental customer service issues.
MZs response to push harder for more spending, even to create an entire day's
worth of events around paying equal to a large mortgage was the worst possible
idea, yet they continue with it. Now they have new business ventures, and in
one article said they are excited to see where GoW is at in 2017. As a
dedicated player of 3 years, I find it hard to believe that GoW will last that
long with their current trajectory.

------
Bunny762
The amount I've spent isn't the issue. It's def significant though. MZ made me
obsolete after spending 35k+. They release SO many things, in a very short
period of time. To keep up and stay at a competitive level, you would need to
spend several thousand dollars each week at the current rate MZ is going. It's
been this way for months now. I deleted the app yesterday and walked away from
this game. I've never been a gamer. This was the first (and last) game I've
ever got involved with at this level. They suck you in, then keep you trapped.
They are professionals at getting more money out of people. Spending isn't the
problem. The problem is how MZ treats their customers. I've never seen
customers treated this bad in my entire life. Email responses are nothing more
than an automated response that has nothing to do with the email you sent.
There is no freedom of speech in GOW. You could have a $50,000 account and if
you slip up and use a word like; ban, boycott, etc.. They will lock the
account and you will be out of the $50,000 you invested. Corruption at best.
To try and explain the level of corruption, and shady shit they do, can't be
explained in a blog. If you aren't familiar with the game, it will be
impossible to understand. It's literally sickening what MZ does. It would take
a book to explain everything this company has done to thousands of players.
Players with accounts over $100k are quitting at an alarming rate. MZ only
care about money. They don't care about their product. They are trying to milk
every dollar they can out of GOW before it dries up, then they will repeat the
exact same thing with Mobile Strike.. I can't wait for Karma to pay them a
visit. Worst business tactics I've ever seen. It's never been about spending
for the players, it's about respect and appreciation. Two words MZ knows
nothing about. GREED has ruined this game and MZ. They could still be VERY
profitable by listening to the players and giving the players (majority) what
they want. I hope this blog spreads like a wild fire .. So many others that
will chime in. Then, when it does, MZ will start in with the threats, etc etc

------
d14904
I have played the game for about 9 months and spent just under 16k. During
that time 2 glitches ( which ) happen OFFTEN cost me to loose all my playing
tools and have to rebuild, in turn, spend more money to rebuild. I sent
messages to the customer service, and the replies were auto replies, and did
NOTHING! They send out more building blocks only to get the bigger accounts to
suck up the power, but to get it, yes,they must pay to buy the games packs at
$99 a pop, plus fees. And when you complete the new updated challenges, you
can rest a sure that new more challenges will be issued that the costs
quadruple to get than the prior, and that continues throughout the time I've
played. In theory that's all business runs in I'm kind of OK with it however,
when these new challenges come out the cost of doing it more than 10 to 15
times cost of the prior challenges. That is the problem with the game. In
between these challenges with technical problems never get fixed. The game of
war is a game of two cities that battle and kill all troops and get points for
that. But the problem is the game legs, shuts off, kicks you out, and leaves
your city defenseless while trying to log back on and getting error messages.
Constant gaming problems while trying to log back in and CAN'T!!! All while
you are being zeroed by active players on the game. And when you send a
message to customer service about just what happened they pretty much tell you
there's nothing they can do and in the fine print of their terms and
conditions say any technical problem is not their fault. Zeroed by active
players on the game. And when you send a message to customer service about
just what happened they pretty much tell you there's nothing they can do and
in the fine print of their terms and conditions say any technical problem is
not their fault. So with that being said,they pretty much tell you to bad and
they know they have others that will spend the money that you don't & if you
stop playing another will be there to fill your void. I hope people will take
this into heart and not play the game of war or mobile strike the same game
just different icons. Their customer service has to change and get more
responsible and more importantly take care of the paying players. Well good
luck everyone.

------
kush0420
I spent to much money on a couple of accounts in game of war and I'm just so
upset with how MZ handles any problems there is, every response from their
customer service is pretty much the exact same as the last! I 100% support the
movement of the boycott and hope that it gets so much attention MZ will
actually fix the game instead of making every upgrade impossible for the
little guys to reach!!!

------
gownb
Too many lags lately and a couple new releases within about a week have
stopped for now. Thinking to spend few packs for only one new released item is
ridiculous for the game. If players continue to spend, MZ will continue to
release some other expensive and ridiculous items. It's easy money making for
them, so why not to release.

------
Jesterific
Please join us in posting your thoughts on how MZ can improve the game as we
Boycott purchasing packs:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/255177908182731/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/255177908182731/)

------
gowlover
I love this game and the boycott is dumb

~~~
sassypants007
What a worthwhile post

------
baldavin
If you all recall Umpa lead a boycott to only get threatened with a lawsuit if
he did not end it. For you that don't know Umpa he was king of SW after
stayalive stepped down. So yes a very large spender. Not to the lvl of stay (
that spent over a million on the game ) but close. We have lost so many great
players due to this players that have well over 100k in the game. To keep up
to the highest lvl of play is insain now day 2 new cores in 2 weeks ( takes
aleast $1k to make a brand new core) building lvl 22-23 March tree 14 this is
in the last few months that is about $15-20k to max all. This is a drop in the
bucket. This compiled with lag and poor customer service no wait none
existent.

